# What do you do with carp.



## Jarred (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey guys I was just wondering what yall did with the carp you shot. I have a lease with a couple bear on it and I bait my bear with them.


----------



## Tenkiller (Apr 9, 2009)

Take out the guts, put a water soaked cedar plank inside carp, bake at 350 degrees for 20 minutes, take out of oven, let cool for 10 minutes............throw away carp and eat cedar plank.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 9, 2009)

Some people do eat them.  I have never but I have heard they are full of bones.

I also heard of people using them as fertziler in the garden.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Apr 9, 2009)

fight em, turn em loose, fight em again.


----------



## Michael Lee (Apr 9, 2009)

hawgrider1200 said:


> fight em, turn em loose, fight em again.



Hard to do with a Muzzy through them! LOL


----------



## bowfisher1 (Apr 9, 2009)

lots of things to do with them,people eat them,they can be used for fertilizer in gardens (however i suggest burying them fairly deep)you can feed the hogs with them,if you have alot of them you cant give them or sell them to places that make dogfood /catfood after all they buy commercially caught fish :carp,buffalo, gar so they are intersted picking them up from tournaments sometimes if its worth thier while.Most of my suckers we eat, little bony,but good taste,also the gar are good to eat just hard to clean,the carp i cant handle the taste.  i got some fellas around here that take them and make like salmon pattys with them they are alright.Asian folks will take the carp almost all the time they love them guess becuase thats where carp come from.


----------



## bobman (Apr 9, 2009)

WHen I was a kid refrigerators were made out of steel and we used to take old ones and make smokers to smoke carp, its real good with mustard and a cold beer or soft drink

I'm sure you could find a recipe for smoked carp or salmon on the internet and use it.

Done right it really is very good.


----------



## GAX (Apr 9, 2009)

bobman said:


> WHen I was a kid refrigerators were made out of steel and we used to take old ones and make smokers to smoke carp, its real good with mustard and a cold beer or soft drink
> 
> I'm sure you could find a recipe for smoked carp or salmon on the internet and use it.
> 
> Done right it really is very good.




Here's a simple recipe, I found... Don't know, if I'd try it though..


*Ingredients*



8 pieces carp, fillets, scored
salt

*Directions*



Fillet and score your carp.
Roll the fillets in salt and let stand overnight in the refrigerator.
Rinse in fresh water, pat dry.
Place in smoker heated to 180°F (80° C) for four to eight hours, depending on size of fillets, using maple, apple, hickory, or cherry wood. You'll know when the fish is ready; the delicious meat will fall in tender flakes at the slightest touch of a fork.


----------



## Killdee (Apr 9, 2009)

I gave the last ones I shot on the hooch to some Asians, they couldnt speak English but I did manage to make them understand. They were very happy.


----------



## whitworth (Apr 10, 2009)

http://www.idfishnhunt.com/eatcarp.htm

http://www.whawradio.com/CARP/carpcakes.htm

I had a buddy who years ago threw them up on the bank.  One day after fishing his landlady, of eastern European heritage, ask him if he ever caught carp.   Of course he would bring her a carp; never ate them himself.  His landlady sure loved her fishing apartment tenant.  

Said those carp cakes she cooked were just the best fish cakes, that he'd ever eaten.  

Bony fish are not prized by modern Americans.  American shad, that I caught in the Delaware River, north of Philadelphia, were bony but tasty.  When you can't afford those ten dollar a pound steaks, carp and shad can be mighty tasty.  

Aside from a bony fish, any of you fellas eat white bass.  I had a neighbor who would give me all the white bass her husband caught on our fishing trips.  She favored crappie.

That was until I gave her some white bass cooked in a homemade New York clam chowder sauce.  Never saw a white bass from his catch again.


----------



## capt stan (Apr 10, 2009)

Had Carp many times in germany when I was stationed there. Those Germans know how to cook um' right is all I'm gonna say. They were good!


----------



## Mistrfish (Apr 13, 2009)

My Grandmother use to can all the carp and the suckers we caught as kids.  Use to eat it with saltine crackers.  She caned it bones and all, the bones would turn soft.    Now I wished I had paid more attention on how it was done.


----------



## whchunter (Apr 13, 2009)

*Pressure cooked*

Put the meat in a pressure cooker and cook till bones are soft, drain and then use the meat to make salmon patties. I like to add different seasoning like Tony Chacheres.


----------



## pigpen1 (Apr 21, 2009)

gaxtreme said:


> Here's a simple recipe, I found... Don't know, if I'd try it though..
> 
> 
> *Ingredients*
> ...



 This is a better recipe.

  1 large carp
  1 Large pot of boling water
  1 red clay brick

  put carp and brick in boling water, boil until brick is tender, throw carp away and eat the brick.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

I heard they are on the menu at the white house!!!!


----------



## jason bales (Apr 21, 2009)

*carp recipe*

take carp and gut it season with whatever u prefer heat grill to about 180 take piece of wood soak in water to prevent fire then place carp on wood cook until lightly burnt throw carp away and enjoy board its great when u had a few


----------



## Meriwether Bone Collector (May 3, 2009)

robbie the deer hunter said:


> I heard they are on the menu at the white house!!!!



Now that's funny i don't care who you are!! Well maybe Obama wouldn't think it was funny but who cares what he thinks any way I sure thought it was funny!


----------



## Meriwether Bone Collector (May 3, 2009)

jason bales said:


> take carp and gut it season with whatever u prefer heat grill to about 180 take piece of wood soak in water to prevent fire then place carp on wood cook until lightly burnt throw carp away and enjoy board its great when u had a few



It's all good after a few except blue lights in the rear view mirror! All the girls get purdy at closing time!!!!


----------

